# Chinese molting problem



## KELEATO (Mar 29, 2008)

L6 male, damaged extender legs, skin still on, still breathing.

He was hanging yesterday, and this morning is lying on his side on the bottom of container.

I have read postings on hanging issues, and someone mentioned spraying and then using tweezers to remove exoskeleton.

Any suggestions on this or other options? He is not dried out, but is not looking good.

Many thanks

He didn't make it. It seems that he got stuck in his skin. I 'll miss him, and the opportunity of placing him back in the garden he came from, to mate and reproduce.

On the positive side, there will be more nymph's hatching in a couple of month's in my client's garden. My landscape company performs maintenance, and there are several Chinese and Carolina mantids every year. Nymphs anyone?

What a great forum this is! Thanks to Khori, Rick, Rebecca and Sparky for your help...also, Scott for your photos that helped me identify and understand mantid anatomy.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: You are most welcome, you'll fall for another in no time, and I love the carolinas if you get any. I have a couple now and they really have nice coloring on the wings!


----------



## Blahandmee (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, I had a chinese that got it's back legs stuck in the molt for a while and it came out with a squished pair of legs and a partially squished abdomen. He didn't make it either.


----------

